# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Beardie Setup

## Ren

Hey guys been away for a bit, but wanted to share with you a build I did for a neighbors Bearded dragon... my first time working with grouts and such without being on tile! Hope you guys dig it..

----------


## Kreamcheese

That's an awesome build! How long did it take to do the entire thing?

----------


## Ren

Sorry for delay, It actually only took a few evenings... made it all from foam glued... waited 24 hours... then a thin coat of un-sanded grout..  another 24 then a much thicker layer... another 24 then touch ups and knock any unwanted chunks off... then i put about 4 coats of grout sealer on it... and rinsed thoroughly  was gonna paint it some but i really liked the way it looked as it was...

----------


## Sublime

Damn Ren, you have talent for this.  Your beardie enclosure looks so good now; I'm sure your little guy is acclimating real well in there.

----------


## Ren

I actually dont even own a Beardie... it was for a neighbor up the street... also sorry for the delay and the absence.. been really busy starting a new business and all the other life stuff going on... Thanks !

----------


## rivkah

This is really great... and the look could easily translate to a great enclosure for newts of firebelly toads... just add water and plants. 

How would you seal it to make it water tight (safe)?  Would quickcrete work better for an aquatic application?

Just curious... I hope that the enlcosure was moved away from the air conditioner.

----------


## Karen aka mshine1217

> This is really great... and the look could easily translate to a great enclosure for newts of firebelly toads... just add water and plants. 
> 
> How would you seal it to make it water tight (safe)?  Would quickcrete work better for an aquatic application?
> 
> Just curious... I hope that the enlcosure was moved away from the air conditioner.



Hi Rivkah,

I've seen "how to" videos on YouTube of different projects using the styrofoam.  Different pieces are glue together using silicone sealer, then carved into the design you want.  They then use sandless grout, made very thin to coat all exposed styrofoam, color it with acrylic paints and sealed with water based varnish.  I haven't made one yet, but I want to give it a try.  The guy that has the best videos is called LizardLandscapes if you want to watch him make one from start to finish.  :Frog Smile:

----------


## rivkah

Karen,

Thank you for the direction as to where to look for instruction....  well nothing ventured, nothing gained. I really want to try,  I have the "spare" tank... now to get the rest of it.

----------


## Ren

The Lizard Landscapes guy is awesome!! There is another product available at Lowes... its a paint kinda like DRY LOK rubbery, and once dried 100% waterproof and no need to seal.. also can then be painted... Ill get the name of it once i go back to work tomorrow..

----------


## rivkah

I have also seen 3d diy backgrounds made from styroform "painted" with quickrete (concrete). To make it more "natural", there is available concete coloring.  According to what I have seen, once the concrete dries, it does not need to be sealed.  It seems to me that it still should be soaked to make sure all chemicals leach out of it, but, then again... fish ponds are lined with conrete without having to soak them.  Using quickrete involved few steps.


I have not tried either one yet... still in the researching/planning stage.

----------


## Ren

My next background is gonna be styro and painted with colored latex drylok.. 100% waterproof and safe for animals.... 1 step if done right, 2 max...

----------


## Ren

only problems is my wife wont let me have any more projects to work on....

----------


## Heather

I love that site! He has some great ideas that can easily be made to your individual liking. 

Yours turned out great!  :Smile:

----------


## Ren

I wanna do a bow front tank, 40-46 aquarium and do a underwater background and floor into it.. now to buy the wife something nice to ease her into it!!

----------


## J Teezy

the guy at Lizard Landscapes is now using foam coat from thehotwirefoamfactory.com and he says he likes it more than grout.  That's what i'll be using on my next build

----------


## rivkah

Ren,

Take if from expereince... it is easier to ask for forgiveness than it is to ask for permission.

----------


## Ren

I understand that, but new tank new frogs, and a new rent bill...... not sure i can afford that..

----------

